# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  التصويت علي أجمل مطبخ في مسابقة البيت بيتك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بكم أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء المنتدي

فلنبدأ علي بركة الله المرحلة الثالثة و الأخيرة من التصويت لمسابقتنا 

البيــــت بيتـــك

التصويت علي أجمل مطبخ

مطبخ رقم 1 



 مطبخ رقم 2



 مطبخ رقم 3



 مطبخ رقم 4



 غرفة رقم 5



 مطبخ رقم 6



و لا تنسوا التصويت علي أجمل حمام  و أجمل وحدة إضاءة
تمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق لجميع الفرق المتسابقة

ملحوظة يجب علي كل عضو إضافة مشاركة في الموضوع كي يتم إحتساب صوته في التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

تم التصويت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تم التصويت

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (25):  :Girl (25):

----------


## أنفـــــال

تم التصويت

----------


## ندى الايام

_جيت اصوووووت
نسيت المطبخ بتاعنا فين
هسأل وارجع تانى_

----------


## somaaaa

تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## emerald

تم التوصيت 

 :y:

----------


## Amira

*Voted*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

تم التصويت

----------


## بنت شهريار

صوووووووووووووووووت وهلطم قريب

----------


## ندى الايام

تم التصويت

----------


## زوزو عادل

تم التصويت

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تممممممممم

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
خلااااااااااص خلصنا...

بوكي تسلمي حبيبة قلبي و تسلم أفكارك الجميلة اللي على طول بتجمعنا...و يارب دايماً عقبال كل مرة...


فريقي الحبيب....
فرحانة قوي بيكم و معاكم..و يارب دايماً دايماً سوا و مع بعض..
قلب مصر و زهراء...بجد بحبكم في الله...


*

----------


## قلب مصر

كل مسابقة وانتم طيبين
بشكر الجميع مع نهاية اخر التصويتات في المسابقة الجميلة
وبشكر بوكي جدا على روحها الجميلة
وبشكر أخواتى الجميلات شعاع وزهراء
سعيدة جدا باشتراكي معاكم وسعيدة اني قربت منكم وعرفتكم عن قرب
انتو شخصيات جميلة قوي
ربنا يبارك فيكم يارب ويوفقكم دايما لما فيه الخير
كل الشكر ليكم على تعاونكم الجميل
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

كل مسابقة وانتم بخير .. ويارب دايما كده متجمعين
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مي مؤمن

تم التصويت

----------


## ابن طيبة

*Voted*

----------


## tota_momen

تم التصويت

----------


## السلطان 2007

تم التصويت

----------


## اللورد 2005

تم التصويت يافندم

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
يلا يا حلوين اللي مش لحق يصوت يلحق.. ساعات و نشطب هههههههههههههه
تسلم إيدين كل الفرق علي بيوتهم الحلوة و كل اللي صوتوا لكل الفرق كمان
و يا رب دايما متجمعين في الخير مع بعض و ما يحرمنا منلمتنا الحلوة ديه 
..تم التصويت
في رعاية الله ،،،،،،

----------


## momonoser

تم التصويت

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

تم التصويت والحمد لله

----------


## كاميليا

مطبخ رقم   -4

----------

